# what to do in Cape Cod in March??



## Travelclam (Sep 9, 2013)

What can a family do in Cape Cod in early March?  It's our school winter break week.  I wonder whether we should even try Cape Cod or just stick with NH or VT.  

any suggestions?

B


----------



## channimal (Sep 9, 2013)

hmmm.. for me, that time of the year on the cape is pretty quiet .. and, well.. boring.  My vote would be NH/VT mountains and hiking.


----------



## theo (Sep 10, 2013)

Travelclam said:


> What can a family do in Cape Cod in early March?  It's our school winter break week.  I wonder whether we should even try Cape Cod or just stick with NH or VT.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> B



Unlike NH or VT, there is no "mud season" per se on Cape Cod. Nonetheless, if there are any skiers among your clan, I'd definitely go to VT  or NH instead. Early March is well before "mud season" anyhow...

I used to live on lower Cape Cod year round. While there is much natural beauty to be enjoyed in the cold and desolation of early March, my bet is that school age kiddies would be less than enthralled by that particular consolation. Aside from a day trip to the Woods Hole Aquarium, I suspect that the kiddies would be otherwise bored nearly to tears on Cape Cod in early March.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 10, 2013)

Indeed, even if there are no skiers in the clan there is also maple trees, ice skating, tubing, etc.

Smuggs and Sugarbush are near Ben and Jerry's, Magic Hat, Cabot and other fun destinations. 

I think theo's comment 'cold and desolate' describes the cape in March quite well.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 10, 2013)

Low season you can probably, find an oceanfront TS and watch the waves and relax to the pounding of the surf on the beach.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 10, 2013)

e.bram said:


> Low season you can probably, find an oceanfront TS and watch the waves and relax to the pounding of the surf on the beach.



Unless you really want to do that, and risk the bone numbing chill you may not be able to shake with the dampness & often howling wind, you may be far better off at a purpose built timeshare that isn't directly on the beach  - especially that time of year. You will find those have plenty of bad weather activities and amenities that allow guests to enjoy an off season visit. That may mean things like indoor pools, tennis, basketball, game rooms, exercise  areas, racquet ball, handball - and you can easily get to the year round restaurants and services all around the Cape. It is much better than being stuck out on the open coast where even walking to the car is a dreaded trip you need to bundle up like Antarctica to accomplish. 

Check into the much more poor weather friendly resorts for an off season or even in season visit.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually the ocean tends to moderate the cold air temperature.
 TimeOS2: Coastal NJ, NY(even NYC), RI , and CT tend to be a lot less cold than inland upstate NY(like Rochester). You should know that. I do, I went to school in Ithaca.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 10, 2013)

We went to Smuggs (VT) last January- 1st winter vacation there. Had a great time. Don't ski, but went dogsledding, horse drawn sleigh in Stowe, snowmobiling through the Notch at night and had a candlelit dinner in a cabin up Sterling Mtn. (had to go up the ski lift) and then snowshoed down the mountain under the stars. Also, went swimming in the outdoor heated pool during snowfall in the evening. They also have indoor pools and lots of other indoor activities there as well.


----------



## Travelclam (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw an exchange week available for the exact winter break week at Cove at Yarmouth, so I thought since we haven't been to the Cape it would be nice to go check it out.  But now it sounds a bit too brrrrrrr chilly and not much to do.

I mean we are okay with the chilly weather; we are used to the cold up here in Canada.  But if there aren't much to do; that would be challenging with 2 young children for a week.

Well, something else to consider then.

thx for your feedback.

B


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 11, 2013)

Travelclam said:


> I saw an exchange week available for the exact winter break week at Cove at Yarmouth, so I thought since we haven't been to the Cape it would be nice to go check it out.  But now it sounds a bit too brrrrrrr chilly and not much to do.
> 
> I mean we are okay with the chilly weather; we are used to the cold up here in Canada.  But if there aren't much to do; that would be challenging with 2 young children for a week.
> 
> ...



I really think with 2 young children if you can get into Sumggs in VT or another ski resort in New England you would be better off. Many have lots of activities for the young ones, whether they ski or not. Save the Cape for late spring or Summer/Fall (although it gets crowded).


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 11, 2013)

e.bram said:


> Actually the ocean tends to moderate the cold air temperature.
> TimeOS2: Coastal NJ, NY(even NYC), RI , and CT tend to be a lot less cold than inland upstate NY(like Rochester). You should know that. I do, I went to school in Ithaca.



True - it is FAR more moderate on the ocean than on the chilly shores of lake Ontario but I'm not planning on spending anytime at Charlotte or Hamlin Beach in March either. I'll stick to the more temperate areas a ways from the lake front & utilize the attractions there just as I would enjoy areas away from the beach in Cape Cod that time of year. It just isn't an enjoyable time of year to be on the waterfront wherever it may be located.


----------



## jaym (Sep 11, 2013)

Travelclam said:


> What can a family do in Cape Cod in early March?  It's our school winter break week.  I wonder whether we should even try Cape Cod or just stick with NH or VT.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> B



Although Cape Cod in March can be chilly, and certainly not as many outdoor activities compared to late April or early May, here's my two cents on what you can do as a young family, without the crowds:

Sandwich area:
http://www.sandwichglassmuseum.org/visit.php?pgID=13 (open Wed-Sun in March)
http://www.thorntonburgess.org/HoursAndRates.htm
Mashpee:
http://mashpeecommons.com/
http://www.capecodchildrensmuseum.org/hours-admission/

http://www.ccmnh.org/
http://willysgym.com/

and more....


----------



## e.bram (Sep 11, 2013)

John(or anyone else):
Where would you go just to get away for a break during the off season DRIVING DISTANCE from where we reside? Buffalo lake front of oceanfront Cape Cod? Or someplace else?


----------



## jaym (Sep 11, 2013)

e.bram said:


> John(or anyone else):
> Where would you go just to get away for a break during the off season DRIVING DISTANCE from where we reside? Buffalo lake front of oceanfront Cape Cod? Or someplace else?



e.bram-
 What off-season month would you plan to drive from NJ to Buffalo or Cape Cod and would it be you and spouse only or with children? (kids ages?)
I mention this b/c as u know, winter storms could be impactful to either region but I would be especially concerned about Buffalo between Dec.-early March. 
I think the drive to Cape Cod would be somewhat easier and you could even plan to head to Boston for a day from your Cape base if you desired, about 90 minutes or so.
What do you like to do, are you, wife, and family active, enjoy museums, or just like to relax once you get there? There are many great B&Bs and restaurants on Cape Cod that could fit the bill if you would like to read, eat well, and get much needed R&R.....I have never visited upstate NY or the Buffalo area so I cannot provide you with experiences in that area. 
Hope this helps.

P.S. um, Florida is "driving distance" from NJ, and suits my taste for a winter escape from our brutal Northeast winters  

J-


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 11, 2013)

e.bram said:


> John(or anyone else):
> Where would you go just to get away for a break during the off season DRIVING DISTANCE from where we reside? Buffalo lake front of oceanfront Cape Cod? Or someplace else?


What months are you considering as 'off season'
What driving time or mileage do you consider 'DRIVING DISTANCE'
Are these your two choices?  Buffalo or Cape Cod?

Buffalo cold in Jan/Feb can be -18f cold.  Not much to do outside.  Cape Cod cold is generally 0f as the ocean keeps it warmer.  Though blustery.

Heading south you have Williamsburg, DC, Virginia (getting warmer), Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head (warmer still).

If you are wanting to enjoy the east coast weather then Killington, Stowe, Smuggs all offer ski and other winter activities.  Also Hershey, or Great Wolf (but $$$).  Similarly Hunter and Mountain Creek have upped their game on non  ski winter activities over the last few years (though brutally busy at the weekend)


----------



## e.bram (Sep 11, 2013)

My wife and myself relaxing and chilling out for about 5 to 7 days. Driving more than five hours is about what we consider the max ruling our MD, VA, NC, SC, AL and FL. . Newport and westerly also have oceanfront resorts and sometimes we go there.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Nov 27, 2013)

Check out the Mass Vacation website: http://www.massvacation.com/explore/outdoors/ - for plenty of outdoor things to do down the Cape in March! You can even make your way down to Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket which is not too far from the Cape as well.


----------

